# Upcoming CCW class



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

So I was finally able to line up a CCW class with a Saturday that I wasn't working and during a week that I didn't have my son with me (this Saturday, the 31st). I asked a few questions about what the class involved and was told that I had to be able to put 11 of 20 rounds in the target at 21 feet. I didn't think that this would be a problem, but just in case I went to the range on Monday and put 20 of 20 in a five inch group at the center of the paper. No problem at all. 

Now I'm wondering about the written portion of the test. Is there anything I can study to give me an edge? I've tried to look up as much as possible about the Kentucky requirements and laws, but I'm hesitant to put too much faith in a website that may or may not be correct. 

Any help\suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry to say but most CCW classes are a joke, they teach the basics only
Firearm Safety, Where you can't carry, The law, Use of deadly force, and of course shooting. The only way to fail shooting is to have a weapon with a bent barrel or shoot your buddy's target. the last one I took was 27 out of 40 at 3,5 and 7 yards. I have argued the point with a lot of people CCW gives you the right to carry, not to use. They will teach you everything you need to know to pass the test. go there relaxed, and with an open mind, and remember keep your finger off the trigger till your ready to pull the shoot. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

They should teach you most of what you need. A lot of it is common sense stuff anyway.

Also, if you're looking for info on Kentucky law, the statues themselves are posted on the Kentucky Legislatures site:
http://www.lrc.ky.gov/Law.htm

If that's not correct, I don't know what would be.

KG


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I went to Kentucky's site and read everything I needed to know (and then some) regarding CCW issuance laws etc. I definitely qualify. Now I just have to pay attention in class. Hope it doesn't take the full 90 days to get my license though.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

What a coincidence. I'm taking my CCW class this Saturday also. From what I've been told, the permits are taking about 30-45 days around here to come back. Good luck on yours!

Mel


----------

